

Tim Cook Congratulates Box on IPO - dahjelle
https://twitter.com/tim_cook/status/558645473288806401

======
sprkyco
GrammarNitpick: should be congratulates not congratulations

~~~
dahjelle
Ha! Thanks. I must have been typing too fast.

